# Jon Jones Vs. CM Punk



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 23, 2018)

Match 7 of the MT MMA Tournament. If anyone is confused about the way it works, here is the link explaining the boxing tournament, the rules are the same just a different sport.

Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket

This is the bracket listing, for anyone curious MartialTalk MMA Tournament - Challonge

The match is Jon Jones Vs. CM Punk
Have your say: Jon Jones Vs. CM Punk


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 23, 2018)

Ah the cheat vs the fake


----------



## CB Jones (Mar 23, 2018)

Is this Tournament under USADA.....testing?


----------



## Tames D (Mar 23, 2018)

I wonder if anyone named Jones can take a Punk?


----------



## TheArtofDave (Mar 25, 2018)

Tames D said:


> I wonder if anyone named Jones can take a Punk?



If Jon Jones knew how to stay ouy of trouble, wasn't a lying hypocrite, and could actually pass a drug screen then maybe that Jon Jones could.

Pre 2011 when he had everybody fooled. Jones went from the greatest to nobody gives a **** in a matter of seconds.


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 26, 2018)

TheArtofDave said:


> If Jon Jones knew how to stay ouy of trouble, wasn't a lying hypocrite, and could actually pass a drug screen then maybe that Jon Jones could.
> 
> Pre 2011 when he had everybody fooled. Jones went from the greatest to nobody gives a **** in a matter of seconds.


I was never fooled. I always said his choir boy philosophy was an act. To me it was obvious I mean the guy was quoting Bruce lee in interviews it was obviously so fake


----------



## Reedone816 (Mar 28, 2018)

Cm punk via usada drug test or dui arrest.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Mar 28, 2018)

Seems like CM punk is the winner: 9-5.


----------



## TheArtofDave (Mar 28, 2018)

Wow, That makes CM Punk 1-1 lol


----------



## Headhunter (Mar 28, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Seems like CM punk is the winner: 9-5.


Lol can't even be mad about that. Shows how many people hate that moron Jones


----------



## Martial D (Mar 28, 2018)

kempodisciple said:


> Seems like CM punk is the winner: 9-5.


Wait..what?


----------



## Reedone816 (Mar 28, 2018)

Now for chicago, rumor is that cm punk will have a match again Michael Jackson, the fighter who lost against fighter that cm punk lost to.
Seems like a farewell fight for him from UFC.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## TheArtofDave (May 3, 2018)

Reedone816 said:


> Now for chicago, rumor is that cm punk will have a match again Michael Jackson, the fighter who lost against fighter that cm punk lost to.
> Seems like a farewell fight for him from UFC.
> 
> Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk



I honestly don't know how Bruce Buffer is going to be excited about two 0-1 fighters.


----------



## Reedone816 (May 3, 2018)

Well he is a consummate professional announcer, he'll be alright.
What i'm curious about is how selling is cm punk factor in this card.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------



## Headhunter (May 3, 2018)

Reedone816 said:


> Well he is a consummate professional announcer, he'll be alright.
> What i'm curious about is how selling is cm punk factor in this card.
> 
> Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


He'll attract the wwe fans who think it's real and think punk has any chance


----------



## Reedone816 (May 3, 2018)

Well even after he was 'humiliated' in his first fight, the chicago wwe fans still shout his name when wwe visit his hometown.

Sent from my BV8000Pro using Tapatalk


----------

